# contemporry rhythm theory



## Mantas Savickis (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

do you know any really good book about contemporary music rhythm? I mean about composing with some rhythmical systems, building up the culmination, organising rhythmical augmentation/reduction and so on?


Thanks

Mantas


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

You'll be fortunate to get a response to this. I asked for a more general book recommendation the other day, and just got a single harmony book suggested.

http://www.talkclassical.com/13239-music-book-recommendations.html


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dont know of any Im afraid. Bit of an esoteric field.


----------



## Pogorilowski (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,
If you are not looking for the classical bar-rhythmical theory, check out my book "The music of the Temporalists":
http://www.amazon.com/music-Temporalists-ebook/dp/B006FWZLSI
You might find what you need there.
Andrei

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-music-of-the-Temporalists/307722055926158


----------

